# Post your favorite photographs of musicians



## euphoria04




----------



## extremly

Joey


----------



## Roger smith

Kurt Cobain - Legend


----------



## crimeclub

Any shot of Robert Plant performing back in the 70s.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(Oh god, I'm sorry I will probably post here a lot)

Lyn-Z:










Mindless Self Indulgence:










Emilie Autumn:



















The Birthday Massacre:










Alice Cooper, Slash, Marilyn Manson and Johnny Depp:










ONE OK ROCK and Avril Lavigne:










ONE OK ROCK:










I was at this concert so I'm posting this, not my picture though. (I was further forward in the third row, and to the right, and it was impossible to take pictures because it was ridiculously cramped, but we weren't really allowed to at that concert anyway)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Amanda Palmer:










Counting Crows:










Billie Joe from Green Day's guitar (I think it's called Blue):










Billie Joe from Green Day:










Mike Dirnt from Green Day, almost haters gonna hate:










Mike getting strangled:










Tre Cool, showing how an iron is not a phone:










Early photo of REM:










Robert Smith and Brian Molko:


----------



## crimeclub

Persephone The Dread said:


> (Oh god, I'm sorry I will probably post here a lot)


You're not alone.


----------



## inerameia

Nick Draaaake. Jimi Hendrixx. Yeaaah. I guess the pic of Notorious B.I.G. puffing on a blunt and the Beatles in D.C. in the winter. I'll look for the pictures.


----------



## Terranaut

Crispian Mills of "Kula Shaker" and "The Jeevas"


----------



## Roger smith

Bob Marley,


----------



## inerameia

.


----------



## Roger smith

Red hot chilli peppers, how do you post them not as an attachment? And on the post?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

A contemplative Layne Staley










Jimmy page with his double neck.










Hendrix playing with his teeth.










Mikail Akerfeldt










Nick Drake










Steven Wilson


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Roger smith said:


> Red hot chilli peppers, how do you post them not as an attachment? And on the post?


you have to upload them to a site like photobucket, or just take the image link from whatever website it's uploaded to and put it in the img tags:







some sites don't like hot linking though.


----------



## Roger smith

Persephone The Dread said:


> you have to upload them to a site like photobucket, or just take the image link from whatever website it's uploaded to and put it in the img tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some sites don't like hot linking though.











Classic. Feel good.


----------



## Roger smith

We'll that didn't work,


----------



## Roger smith




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Roger smith said:


> We'll that didn't work,


Sorry you have to leave no gaps in between the tags.










You were missing a colon in your image link I think. After http


----------



## Roger smith

Thankyou








The Roots


----------



## TheFather

David Gilmour getting his grove on with the Wall in 1980










Rick Wakeman










I also love to see the comparison from Dion and the Belmonts in 1957:










and 1972


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

The one and only Morrissey........


----------



## euphoria04

Donnie in the Dark said:


> The one and only Morrissey........


I love that flamboyant ****er. :lol


----------



## Fairydust

Karen Carpenter









Doris Day



Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Mersault

I was tempted to post the infamous Beyonce pic


----------



## TheSeeker

*The Who & Jimi Hendrix*



*"This Guitar has seconds to live"*



*Roger Daltry @ Woodstock 8/17/1969*



*THE WHO!*


----------



## The Enemy Within

Jimmy Page, The Guitar Man :










Miles Davis :










Johnny Cash :










Jeff Porcaro (TOTO) :


----------



## Digital Dictator




----------



## WhisperingPines05

Chet Baker at the Open Door, New York City 1955









Moondog at Herald Square, New York City 1953









Tom Waits at the now defunct Tropicana Motel, Los Angeles 1976









Amon Duul II, 1969









Grant Green, circa early-1960s









Marie Laforet









Bert Jansch, 1966









Dexter Gordon, New York City 1948









Keith Richards passed out, 1972


----------



## euphoria04

Some good ones posted :yes

a few more

Jello Biafra









more Tom Waits


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## CharmedOne

Shirley Manson and Garbage


----------



## Derailing

Hands down one of the most iconic moments in pop history!










One of Micheal's last moments. Rest in peace king of pop.










Odd? A bit. Memorable? Definitely!


----------



## Derailing

Mersault said:


> I was tempted to post the infamous Beyonce pic


Which one? The one where she falls? Or...


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Amy and Emily - Indigo girls 









Dolores <3 - the cranberries









Nina Persson - The cardigans









Stevie Nicks


----------



## Mersault

More like Nerdilyn Manson


----------



## CharmedOne

AC/DC


----------



## Charmander




----------



## visualkeirockstar

Emppu Vuorinen


----------



## GirlAfraid23

Morrissey.


----------



## danny790




----------



## Thedood

*Nirvana*
http://themusic****.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/nirvana00di3.jpg

*Smashing Pumpkins*









D'Arcy <3


----------



## The Islander

Nightwish:


----------



## IveGotToast

Rush









Wu Tang









Coltrane









Like I need to tell you who this is


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Buerhle

Frusciante


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## villadb

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club. Going to see them in London in a few weeks


----------



## LDS

Richard D. James and Dax Riggs


----------



## GangsterOfLove

The Who









Steve Miller









Jim Morrison


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Carded1940




----------



## cosmicslop

best tom waits photo. it always needs to be his default pic on last.fm.









bowie









big black.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Noto

Martin Gore










David Bowie


----------



## feels




----------



## rdrr




----------



## The Superfluous Man

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 Aww yeah! That's probably one of my favourite pics of Syd.

My contribution to this thread:










Johnny Hobo? Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## bad baby

*<3*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## coeur_brise

I heart this man. Like, :heart :heart

















He was part of this band:


----------



## coeur_brise

He was young









Went through a "homeless" look phase








Still is handsome/admirable








And now he's married :cry :cry :cry








i hart u, john.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

.


----------



## HarrySachz

Method Man









Marilyn Manson








If this counts... 
Not exactly sure why, but I love this.

Amy Lee








Oh my. That's beauty.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## GangsterOfLove




----------



## GangsterOfLove

In a Lonely Place said:


>


God, Blondie was stunning


----------



## JustThisGuy

Brody Dalle (Specifically her Distillers days. PUNK YEAH!)

































She's like an abyss of darkness I've stared too long into, and I'm a masochist for it.

I don't mean to break the rules, but I can't find this pic anywhere else, so... Enjoy the song. Which is appropriate b/c it's about her ex, the lead singer of Rancid.





Then she moved on...

Love this pic.









Her hubby, Josh Homme, singer and guitar player of Queens of the Stone Age and Them Crooked Vultures.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

Chino Moreno


----------



## RestlessNative

Barakiel said:


>


*Lord almighty two of my favourite peoplllllllllllllllle I love you. <3*

I have one to add:










So much tongue action.


----------



## ksevile

Can anyone guess who this is? Respect + 100 if you can identify both of them without cheating (if this is even possible within such a context).


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Amphoteric

This picture is Morrissey in a nutshell:


----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## coeur_brise

He's grown so old. And yet still so sensitive.









Someone made this. I like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'd post myself but then girls my go crazy.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## TheOLDPrince

edit


----------



## Barakiel

I'm gonna bump this thread again, I have so many!
































































and I found these just today:


----------



## Paperback Writer

A simpler time.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## 806210

I have a lot of Tegan and Sara pictures..


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## cosmicslop

*Boris*


----------



## Overdrive

Blawan "Ahh the joys of traveling with a box of wires and buttons....every time" lol


----------



## blue53669

what a cool thread! @crimeclub lovin it! I used to have a whole picture book of LZ photos and once when I slept in and was late for school my mom threw it in the sink and turned on the water
where the hell are the emoticons when I need them?!  :***O


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## JustThisGuy

Maynard Keenan 









Vagina Panther


----------



## jackson21

Krewella


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Barakiel

Dylan Carlson


----------



## cosmicslop

Ezzy


----------



## feels




----------



## AllTheSame

Emma Anzai. What an absolute goddess. Ffs man.


----------



## mysteryplane




----------



## Maslow




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## TheOLDPrince

yay last post of the page, nobody will see this


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheOLDPrince said:


> yay last post of the page, nobody will see this


funny you say that because the image isn't working for me anyway lol but from the link I assume it's Eminem.

edit: nevermind it's working in the quote for some reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh ****. This thread is going to be a serious problem for me.

OK this one doesn't quite count because it's mostly about the caption, but it's great:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kesker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The sad part is... This isn't even a photo, it's one of three screenshots I took of her where she flashes on screen for like five seconds tops because I liked her eyes:
































































mmkay bye!

I could go on


----------



## estse

A couple of Dead Rider.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Persephone The Dread said:


> funny you say that because the image isn't working for me anyway lol but from the link I assume it's Eminem.
> 
> edit: nevermind it's working in the quote for some reason.


I actually wanted to post this one http://i.imgur.com/W20xLij.jpg but the link wasn't working in the preview


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

Jerry Cantrell.


----------



## tea111red

John Tempesta....good looking man.


----------



## Mc Borg

/thread


----------



## Were




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel

Mike Patton and Yasuko Onuki.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## euphoria04

In a Lonely Place said:


> ​


I realized the other day that I am older now than he ever was, and it made me kind of sad. 23 years is so very short.


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## In a Lonely Place

euphoria04 said:


> I realized the other day that I am older now than he ever was, and it made me kind of sad. 23 years is so very short.


I remember feeling the same way when I became older than him, now I'm almost twice his age, crazy!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## estse

I couldn't find the Daniel Higgs photo I was looking for.


----------



## estse

I really like this boring photo (Offbeach at Gerdes Folk City, 1981. l to r: David Linton, Anne Demarinis, Angela Babin, Elliot Sharp, Kurt Hoffman, Michael Brown, Joe Dizney. (back row, barely seen: drummer Neil White)):


----------



## Unknown Trooper




----------



## Were

Sammi Doll :


----------



## Overdrive

Karenn


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## RestlessNative

@In a Lonely Place Thank you for blessing this thread with your gorgeous photos, esp. of Syd, Kate and Richie.

Tom Waits










Donovan










Jello Biafra


----------



## Were

Unknown Trooper said:


>


Today is 23rd anniversary of his death R.I.P..


----------



## Were




----------



## In a Lonely Place

RestlessNative said:


> @In a Lonely Place Thank you for blessing this thread with your gorgeous photos, esp. of Syd, Kate and Richie.


----------



## Were




----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK not photos these are gifs I took from their music video a few days ago:





















































^ didn't realise they played live together once as well that's ****ing awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## roxslide

I'm obsessed with Patti Smith's profile tbh


----------



## Barakiel

Wata of Boris



















I can't remember if I've posted the first pic before, sorry if I have but she's just so cool! There aren't enough otaku musicians out there.


----------



## Rains

roxslide said:


> I'm obsessed with Patti Smith's profile tbh


Looks like Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The frontman pictured at top belonging to perhaps the best post-punk band of all time (in my eyes).


----------



## The Enemy Within

Persephone The Dread said:


> OK not photos these are gifs I took from their music video a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ didn't realise they played live together once as well that's ****ing awesome.


Veruca Salt, so hot back in the day : Volcano Girls ! :wink2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Enemy Within said:


> Veruca Salt, so hot back in the day : Volcano Girls ! :wink2:


Yeah, I only discovered them recently for some reason.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Don't really know why I like this one. I think it's because the colour tone + random metal stuff + grey sky + trees and leaves everywhere is very much like my environment if I ever leave the house. So it feels cynical. And the sky is grey right now..










^ damn that photo really is tiny, looks a bit bigger on my phone.

Ducttape boots lol










I went to this concert, but I'm too lazy to take a screenshot of a video I filmed right now. He had dark pink boots and then everything else was black/studded haha:


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Maslow

A young Billy Gibbons.


----------



## unknovvn




----------



## probably offline

There are many photos of Nick Drake that I like


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Overdrive said:


>


I didn't know you were a fan of the ISIS band.


----------



## Overdrive

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I didn't know you were a fan of the ISIS band.


That's lovely my dear.


----------



## killyourheroes




----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

DOOM


----------



## unemployment simulator

underworld! from the 90s


----------



## unemployment simulator

salem


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm dying... she's so stunning ;_;


----------



## Hollo




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Amon Amarth (1992 - Present):

















Saint Vitus (1979 - 1996 / 2009 - Present):

























Pentagram (1970 - Present):

























Black Sabbath (1969 - 2017):









I had Geezer Butler's hair once upon a moon.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is like 'post 50% of recent tumblr reblogs'


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel

Takeshi of Boris


----------



## Hollo

:mushy:mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## 629753

This thread was made for me


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## cinto

Deadmau5


----------



## Overdrive

cinto said:


> Deadmau5


He's on Twitch sometimes, making music in his studio.


----------



## cinto

Overdrive said:


> He's on Twitch sometimes, making music in his studio.


Nice, thank you. You listen to him?

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Overdrive

cinto said:


> Nice, thank you. You listen to him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


Used to, was a long time ago.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

*part one*

die antwoord










lead belly










pre-muse as 'rocket baby doll'










jenny lewis and company










the man in black










big sean










odesza


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HiddenFathoms

*part 2*

neil young










city and color










zara larrson










tycho










charlie parker










strumbellas


----------



## unemployment simulator

carl cox @ space ibiza


----------



## Were




----------



## Were

HiddenFathoms said:


> die antwoord


Nice pic.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Plasma

Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails)








Klayton (Celldweller)








Gackt


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## maralb

rex brown 









justin chancellor









mike inez


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## ByStorm

Ian Curtis , Joy Division









Animals As Leaders









Daft Punk








Einar Solber , Leprous








Bruce Dickinson, Iron Maiden








Mikael Akerfeldt, Opeth


----------



## estse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## greentea33

:heart


----------



## Du87

Dave Gahan during the making of S.O.F.A.D., so this would have been while he was on drugs. He's strolling along on the sidewalk, looking happy, but when you look more closely at his expression it seems somehow troubled. I don't know, there's something about this I find intriguing, knowing what he was dealing with at the time but not showing it.


----------



## maralb




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## doe deer




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## doe deer

the man


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## doe deer

Pete + kitties


----------



## maralb

jason newsted


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb

jeff walker


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## estse

Another Replicant said:


> mbv[/MG][/quote]
> 
> I think I have this photo on a poster somewhere.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Replicante

estse said:


> I think I have this photo on a poster somewhere.


Do you? give it to me.


----------



## Lyyli




----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## maralb




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lmfao v




























why does everyone have one of those dogs? OK everyone is literally just two musicians I listen to.





































creepy baby doll head t-shirt


----------



## Persephone The Dread

context:






what that's still a photo. Just heavily photoshopped.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## 3stacks

Andre 3000 aka 3stacks


----------



## Perkins




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP France Gall, 70*


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Another Replicant

I love them *suppresses urge to post music links in photo thread.*

----










I like how he's gripping the hair straightner like a weapon or something lmao. (I think it's mostly the expression.)


----------



## Replicante

Persephone The Dread said:


> @*Another Replicant*
> 
> I love them *suppresses urge to post music links in photo thread.*


 :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*splits posts between here and cutest guy thread*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I thought they looked cool here but it's not a good quality photo.




























I really like these gloves still haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel

I'm amused by the fact there's a photo of Paul McCartney t-posing, I guess his animations had trouble loading that day huh.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place

.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Wanderlust26




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't remember which photos I posted last time, so I'll try and keep this limited. These are also purple because of lighting which is my favourite colour which makes them even better.


----------



## greentea33

...


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## Barakiel

This psychedelic photoset of Grimes reminded me of Pink Floyd's first album


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Raies




----------



## snowhite

dawww!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## estse




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://78.media.tumblr.com/c017cbefda87aed46961d0babf88c959/tumblr_oryujnoCaT1udl9v2o1_500.jpg

^ this isn't a photo but lol. (context: his bass player.)


----------



## Beatnik




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## anonymoususer2

*Amazin' Grace*

GRACE SLICK: ACID QUEEN


----------



## Nekobasu

Kurt Cobain my childhood hero musician


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel

I like this Beatlesesque photo of Duke Ellington.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like how their live band swap clothes/wigs etc on different tours (or the same one.) Or maybe just have the same clothes


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Persephone The Dread

hands lol


----------



## andy1984




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

:heart










:heart










:heart










:heart


----------



## tea111red




----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


>


 she's really getting her freak on there


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> she's really getting her freak on there


must've been before she met that one minute man....


----------



## tea111red

no, maybe those were the days of the one minute men, actually.....

:hide


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> no, maybe those were the days of the one minute men, actually.....


 haha I guess he couldn't work it well enough


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> haha I guess he couldn't work it well enough


lol


----------



## Were




----------



## bad baby

There's something utterly adorable about Chris Bell of Big Star. I can't stop looking at him.


----------



## Were

Robert Smith


----------



## either/or

Cool idea for a thread

Alice Glass and Ethan Kath from Crystal Castles


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Were said:


> Robert Smith


 And I thought I had a rough day.


----------



## christacat




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater




----------



## pillbugger

... It was gradual this time, but I need to stop forming crushes on weird women/vocalists. She's the second one. But I can't help it, I _really_ like her voice. Plus she's cute.


----------



## floyd the barber

pat


----------



## hippiejuicee

I respect you so much for that first image, good sir.


----------



## christacat




----------

